# ELMOFO electric Radical



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Solar Power Australia Engineer Brett Sutherland has built an electric Radical with 2 AMR's 2 Rineharts and 20kWh of Kokams.
Today was the first ever race with other petrol powered Radicals.
This video was shot from turn 12 onto the main straight.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDnLbPORkpw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=586yC2ckbGs


----------



## ScottyDont (Sep 29, 2013)

I was lucky enough to catch Brett in the shop with both his Radical and Delorean last year. He has done an outstanding job on both cars, I hope to catch this one on the track some time this year.

Wow thats quick


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Correction, 33kWh of Kokams

http://www.elmofo.com.au/


----------

